# which clinic?



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Apologies for asking this (probably silly) question - I have read all the links to donor sperm and we are hoping to get in touch with a clinic abroad that does this - however, I have no idea which clinics abroad do.  
I emailed Invimed in Poland as I know a few of the girls on the DE link have found them good - however, they have not replied to my query on DS so unsure if they do this.

Any names of reputable clinics who do donor sperm would be great - I can then look them up on the website and email them.  I did not want to do this by just looking at the internet myself as would prefer a recommendation!

Really sorry to sound so naive about all this!

Best wishes to everyone

xx


----------

